# It's crazy around here...



## Bunnie (Jan 8, 2013)

I like this forum, would like to get to know the members better and share about myself as well 

I am married, no children (of the human variety), just started my 5th (and last Lord I pray!) year of college, and I am very passionate about animals and agriculture. Animals are my hobby, as well as agriculture. I enjoy 4H and FFA activities and love to mentor to young members when I have the possibility. I am slowly but surely getting back into raising rabbits. And I *hope* to eventually be able to trade meat from the rabbits for produce that we do not grow, or meat from pigs and cattle 

I love dogs. I am a bit eccentric to say the least. I have several pets, and the occasional foster dog as well. My husband raises Boston Terriers (I do all of the work, but legally they are his. We have different views on raising dogs) and I prefer larger breeds, or breeds that have a job more than being a pet.

I live in Mississippi. I don't hunt often, my husband does. He brings it home and I cook it. But I love fishing 

I hope no one minds my random-ness and I will share more soon about my fur family


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

there's an unspoken rule around here... if you're gonna start a blog, you've gotta give us pics of your fuzzy menagerie!


----------



## whitelop (Jan 8, 2013)

I second that. We DEMAND pictures!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice to meet you and that is a solid business plan you have there  Pics please!


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh goodness. Let's see what I can work up really quick... 

Excuse bad structure and my lack of posing on the rabbits, I am learning!

SBH's Bonnie: Dutch doe, about 12 weeks old, kick started my crazy feeling of wanting to raise rabbits again.















BOTM's Paisley: Pedigreed mini rex doe. about 8 weeks old (I was wrong in earlier threads on her bday) and my gosh she is SUCH A DOLL <3 she makes my heart go squeeeee. (I love rex fur) oh she is so cute. I finally learned how to pose her, these pictures show how not to pose a mini rex LOL. It has been a while since the days of 4H shows. 










I don't seem to have any pictures of the bostons on this computer but they are both brindle and we have one male and one female. My husband deals with them most of the time. I love them, but the snorting and inability to keep up or do any physical activity without snorting like a pig, does not interest me as much LOL


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 8, 2013)

Foster dog Ricky! Rat terrier, but we will know for sure when his DNA test results come back in a couple of days. He is turning out to be a fantastic little dog and for a small dog I really like him.














I will share more pictures of the other random critters (horses at my dads, and my rooster) later. 

This is my heart. He is like my child, my unspoken favorite. This is my "pitbull" (DNA test revealed crazyness of mixed bully breeds but law defines him as a pitbull) and his name is Boss. He is a big baby,and I absolutely love him.











(cold days are spend right there on the couch, poor baby is not even 2 and has problems with his hips)






Merry Christmas






His present was having his man parts removed


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, I help mom work on the farm LOL 






Went through a phase where he "nested" with his tennis balls. You do not see the 8 or so other balls under that blanket he has hidden. I told him if they hatched we would be millionaires. 











Nap with daddy pre thanksgiving (thankfully we dont have that couch or carpet anymore, allergies will make you remodel I swear)






Summertime Boss is the happiest. Cold weather is bad on the joints. We love summer time and swimming  this is Boss, the legs in the background belong to my dad who was fixing the hay bailer string











He can't read it, so it doesnt count. (We have permission from the lake owners to let him swim there, that sign is very strict for humans though)






Wanting to go outside on a rainy day






Whew, that is alot of pictures!! I will share a few here and there later  I love my fur kids.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

Bunnie said:


> His present was having his man parts removed



something tells me he probably doesn't like the "no returns" policy on that "present", lol


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Those were the cutest pictures. Love the one of him kissing Santa!!!! And the one of your bun tucked inside your jacket  cuties!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 8, 2013)

I love all the pics. Especially the one with the bun in your shirt.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 8, 2013)

Its really weird, I looked at the pictures on my phone and they showed up; but when I got on my laptop to look at them, they didn't work. Odd right?! Hmmm...I saw them and I LOVED them! Your animals are adorable! 

Your little dutchie is 12 weeks old? How much does she weigh? I have a dutch who is supposed to be around 11 weeks old and she weighs like a pound and looks A LOT smaller than your dutch. But I think she is younger than 11 weeks, I think she's actually about 9 weeks. 

Your dog is adorable! I like your little terrier too, what a cutie. They're so smart! We had a jack russell who was TOO smart. 

Can't wait to hear more about your clan!


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 8, 2013)

I am not sire what she weighs right now. Will have to take them to the vet boss ate my scales


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 8, 2013)

CUTE  I love Boss. He is sooo pretty and looks really sweet  The mini rex looked MUCh better in those pictures than earlier. That is more of the correct way to pose them


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you. I did not take the other pictures of her, the ones with her on the red blanket I took. I am not sure why she looked so orange in the other pictures. She is such a doll. 

Currently I am trying to find good rabbits that are in my budget. I don't know if either of my girls are going to make weight for this show, and dang it I have to have something to show LOL


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 8, 2013)

Oooh the breeder I got Paisley from is moving. He is keeping some of his breeders but thinning down a good bit, so they wont be the best that he has but they will be good, something for me to start with. I am getting some of the mini rex  1 black doe and she has 4 or 5 kits that are black and some tort I think. She is 1st gen and the kits are 2nd gen. And 1 black buck with a full pedigree.

Squeeee.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 9, 2013)

If I were you I would only do 1 color of 1 breed of rabbit to start with. That way you can specialize and do better. Trust me I know the urge to get any and all cute bunnies/ collect all the colors. It just is not good. I also would not get a mother and her kits. You need to make sure that when you start that all of your rabbits are not related for when you breed them. Also you can not breed blacks to castors. You get weird non showable colors that you have to pawn off as pets. If you want to do blacks and a second color then I would pick blue as your second color. Blue is the dilute of black (I believe) so they can be bred together.


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 9, 2013)

I am selling the kits the.buck and does.are unrelated. They were a good price, I haven't found a castor buck for paisley yet either 

I am probably just going to keep these to sell pet kits from. I may sell them too. They were a very good price.


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 9, 2013)

Weelll 

Today I found one of those fancy scales that you weigh babies on in great condition (like new, very nice new mother was selling it on craigslist) 20$ bought it 

HOPEFULLY tomorrow I will be picking up a wire cage that has 4 apartments and has drop down nest boxes. 50$  Waiting to hear back, made arrangements to borrow a truck. Very excited.

I wasn't trying to be rude about the rex or anything. Mini Rex is the breed that I owned when I showed in HS. I bought my castor doe to show and hopefully breed down the road when I find a buck for her. My dutch doe was bought as a pet, I am undecided if I will breed her, won't be buying a dutch buck I will just take her to a friend that raises them to be bred. Black rex are the ones I had in HS, but mine were pure black rex, only black in the pedigree. 

And since I got Paisley from him he cut me a deal on these since he knows I need good bunnies, and he needs to sell fast so they can close on the house and get moved.

It has been a crazy day here! Finally finished at the show barn clipping goats and thankfully don't have to do any more work there until I go to the show Saturday


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 11, 2013)

It came an all out flood today just as I finished setting up the rabbit pen. It is not permanent but it will do for a while, it is supposed to rain for a solid week, if they are right!!






Hate that my new rabbit friend is moving but I will see them at shows, I am thankful that he is helping me get started with some very nice stock. 

So far I have Bonnie as a pet, not sure if I will breed her but I am going to see how the judge likes her at the show. Mini Rex I have paisley, who will eventually get a mate, and is my best show prospect so far. And I have 2 black rex that I will fool around with just for fun. Now I have 2 New Zealand does as future meat breeders, waiting on that breeder to have a californian buck for me in a few weeks. 

And I am getting a young pair of English Spots soonish. Will show one, they are very nice bunnies. This will fill all of my cages up and I have plans to build a couple of growout pens and a couple more cages for any kits I keep. I would never have had this much help without meeting some wonderful people (semi)locally who want to see more people involved in rabbits and are willing to help so much.

Now if it would just STOP RAINING!


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 11, 2013)

Awh, I love your fur kids! Especially Boss. He is my favorite! I hate how Pitbulls are banned in Ontario since they are one of the sweetest dogs on the planet, most are HUGE suckers for petting!


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 11, 2013)

Boss has been laying on the cart by the bunnies all morning. I had to.drag him back inside lol. I think he is.guarding them.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 11, 2013)

Aww I liked looking at all your furry kids. All adorable.  The picture of your little Dutch in your jacket is so sweet!


----------



## whitelop (Jan 11, 2013)

Thats sweet that Boss was guarding them!


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 13, 2013)

*deep breath* neighbors dog came after the rabbits and my husbands boston male jumped him. The other dog weighs 80lbs and ours weighs 20. It did not end well, Alan (the boston) is doing OK, not out of the woods yet but nothing is broken just trying to get the swelling down and managing pain/risk of infection with medicine. 

If it will ever stop raining I will be putting a 10x10x6 chainlink dog kennel around my rabbit pens for the time being.


----------



## Bunnie (Jan 21, 2013)

Alrighty... Things have been hectic. Going to a show in Poplarville, MS this weekend and taking 2 rabbits I think. My black mini rex buck has some stray white hairs and injured a toenail so he won't be going. 

But hopefully my new English Spots and my NZ whites will make weight for the show in Perry, GA


----------

